# Eclipse Compiler Optionen übergeben



## Guest (24. Jan 2007)

Moin.
Sagt mal, mit -O ist es ja möglich den afruf von javac.exe mit optimierungen zu starten.
wie krieg ich das in eclipse hin?
bin am suchen wie ein blöder, find aber nur die checkboxen um debug infos aus dem bytecode fernzuhalten.


Wo kann ich also Eclipse sagen, dass er meinen kram mit -O kompilieren soll?


----------



## Gast (25. Jan 2007)

kann da keiner helfen? ist das wirklich soo schwer?


----------



## Beni (25. Jan 2007)

Ich habe "-O" im Manual von javac nicht gefunden, und über google erfahre ich nur, dass "-O" noch nie etwas bewirkt hat.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Eclipse das beste mit dem Code macht, was es kann :wink:


----------

